# Frogbit flowering ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Has anyone seen this plant flower ? I think one of mine has.. small, very slender white petals. Not much to look at, but still, it's a flower. They've been out on the balcony in the sun most of the summer and are growing like the proverbial weed. I wonder if will set any seeds ? Only one of them, and not many pollinators make it up to the tenth floor anyway.
Yeah, I got a pic.. which I will post if ever my computer allows me to.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> Has anyone seen this plant flower ? I think one of mine has.. small, very slender white petals. Not much to look at, but still, it's a flower. They've been out on the balcony in the sun most of the summer and are growing like the proverbial weed. I wonder if will set any seeds ? Only one of them, and not many pollinators make it up to the tenth floor anyway.
> Yeah, I got a pic.. which I will post if ever my computer allows me to.


Cool! I wanna see the pics!

How many green thumbs do you have?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I was going to just say four, but the forum said that was too short a message to post !


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Could be a bee had pollinated it? Very neat to hear I have them drowning my duck weed out


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I'm glad I got to see it.. it's not showy at all, smaller than a full grown leaf, for sure. If it's in your pond they might flower and you might not notice it. They sure don't get any special treatment. Dish tub in the sun.. that's it. I'll have to wait and see if there are any signs of pollination or a seed pod growing.. I'll leave it be in any case. Btw, Dman, did you get my last PM ?


----------

